
“Sheep hacking” for Australia Day - Paddywack
https://www.facebook.com/possumworks/videos/211750135835161/
======
Paddywack
This is a post from a friend and collaborator, Jack Hurley - probably one of
the most Australian people who you have ever met. He lives on the borderline
of the outback, his garage is filled with inventions and hacks, and he has
recently opened up an outback entrepreneurial community - the Possumworks.

For those of you who don't know cricket - one of the ways to get your opponent
out is to knock off the bails (two pieces of wood) from the three wooden
"stumps" that they are balancing on.

Cue Jack's rendition of cricket in the outback!

And for those of you who don't know possums...

